# King Crab Leg's



## dysartsmoker (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone ever smoke King Crab?  I buy bags at a local grocer here in Regina they come in 2.5# packages pre-cracked and cooked. Just wondering how to go about smokin these.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 4, 2009)

I have brushed them with butter salt and pepper, and smoked them for 45 minutes or so.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats the way I do it too. Since they are already cooked they are easy to lay on the grate and add a bit of smoke. 
They are very tasty too!!  lol Now I'm hungry.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 4, 2009)

What temp 275 or so???


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

And would you thaw them first?  All ours come frozen.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh man!  Now I'm craving crab, lol.  It is my absolute fav thing in this world.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

I do thaw them first...and use a temp around 275. and usually do them on my drum along with some rib eyes. :)


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks will try this for sure!!


----------

